

P.R.I.D.E. - kordless
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/10ifupdl5J8Tg-5LIST42YGNDQ7gjmkJxws7RdxiXjb4/edit?usp=sharing

======
kordless
The only thing I did to this sheet is type in the letters as you see them.
Google Easter Egg!

